# Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS



## Zephryos (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok I've posted on a couple of other forums, to get all the input I can.  

Project: ANIMAS
Project: ANIMAS Forum

Yeh theres the site, I need to get the PHP editor again and update it. I just set up the forums and there's Z3R0 post. YAY! .... gonna get the team information as well as most updates up on the site or the forums, either way gonna be there.

The stuff I draw will likely go here to FA http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zephryos

I'm tryin to get some people to visit the forums, post questions, suggestions, flames (if its in the right forum >.>)

Can't think of anything to say off the top of my head cuz  its 5 AM right now.  

C'yall,

Zephy
LDC


----------



## Zephryos (Jul 25, 2006)

Deleted cuz I was being impatient 

Zephy
LDC


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jul 25, 2006)

People don't always visit the forums on a daily or hourly basis.  Give the thread some time before giving a reaction like that. its off-putting to anyone who may be (or have been) interested.  Getting people active and interested, takes time.

That said, you, nor the site really give much info about what the plans for the game are. You are the creator and its a furry game? thats all I really understand at this point. As much as I am sure there are people interested who haven't spoken up. You will have to do more than that to generate interest.  What will it be about, what are the plans thus far? What will some of the characters be like? What makes it unique?

If you can't answer these things, you should probably come back and try to generate interest for it when you can.

 I suggest this simply because I myself am already working on a game project and know it is tough to get people interested and active.


----------



## Emerson (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:  Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS*



			
				Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> I suggest this simply because I myself am already working on a game project and know it is tough to get people interested and active.



Amen.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS*

As busy as the internet is mate, you can't expect response straight away. Fa itself is much more active than it's forums I'm afraid.


----------



## Zephryos (Jul 25, 2006)

M'kay, I just noticed none of the story is posted on the site. So I guess I'll post it here since I can't edit it atm. This is what I got so far, not sure if it's good or what.

Haven't decided whether to fit in humans or not, though if we do their going to be a minority to the Pa'Ruma (Furries).


*History of Tae’Ra*

The planet Earth once was the birth place of a great empire. Humans. They traversed the galaxy in search of knowledge and power. They unfortunately meet a great travesty. During treaty talks with another empire all those dealing in the matter were becoming sick. Unknown was the cause of the sickness. It continued to spread throughout the ranks of the human’s empire. Ships would find other ship and investigate only to find nothing, and then suddenly be struck down as if smitten by their god itself! The plague was now carried by everyone and everything. Destroying the human race slowly, even with the given time medical science couldn't cure or hope to stop it.   

It had reached Earth. 

There were still humans in other parts of the galaxy, in settlements and colonies. They began the expedition to find their original home races planet a few hundred years later only to find no remains of there being what they consider civilization there. A single team of humans were sent down to the planet to investigate, only to be marooned by their ship. The ship overhead was destroyed by the current controlling empire. No human ever sent another ship there in fear of being destroyed by the much more powerful empire. The world was always being watched by them though. They wished to see what would happen to this race of furry creatures which call themselves Pa’Ruma, and to see them grow from its infancy.

Every once in a while a small team of scientist came down from their ships and did studies on the planet. 


*Pa’Ruma Lore*

Some had seen the gods, they came without warning. Always in a beam of light shimmering against the sun. Many believe these to be gods that come down to Tae’Ra from the heavens to determine the progress of their children. The gods are called Ha'Centh by the wisemen and those before them. Elders tell tales of being true and virtuous and the Ha’Centh will bless you by appearing.

Once everyone believed this, until a child saw something that shook his beliefs and that of the whole world. He had seen them appear, the Ha'Centh, they were doing something with tools in their hands. They walked around back and forth picking up simple rocks and bits of earth. One of them tripped making their tool fly away into a tree, the Ha'Centh fell cutting itself horribly on jagged rocks.

As fast as they came, they left. Leaving behind a bloody rock, and a Ha'Centh tool. He was horrified and amazed at the same time. The Ha'Centh, mortals? He went to the jagged rocks and sure enough there was blood on them. He looked over to the tree's that held the missing tool. Once found, he poked at it expecting it to destroy him in some way. He stopped feeling tired of poking it; he just climbed the tree and took the tool into his hands.

Running as fast as his legs could carry him he went to his tribe leader and told him of the happenings and of the tool he found. The leader struck the boy down hard, screaming banishment for lying and trying to anger the gods themselves! The once proud young boy was exiled from his tribe. Sent away with only a few pieces of brass his father sneaked to him.

The tool was then hidden or destroyed so the world would never know what happened.

That is a tale told to travelers who then tell everyone else. It eventually spread to the whole world of Tae'Ra making many doubt their beliefs and question themselves.

So, what do you believe?

_This is where it would ask you whether you are for or against the belief that the Ha’Centh are gods or not._

*Vandusa Lore*

In the past, our elders say that this world is our true home, but where are the rest of us. Is this the whole world? So small for such large numbers of people.   We built a ship to travel on the great sea and set our heading westward hoping to find more islands like ours, with people, and a city like ours. Eventually we found what we were looking for, except there was no one here. We settled there and grew with knowledge of this new land. We made villages and castles where our leaders could govern. We explored more of the world by sailing and eventually reached the shores of another large island; in size it was greater than our new city was in size.

When we got inland from the beaches we found strange creatures walking, some on two legs and some on 4. They called themselves the Pa'Ruma. They are so different than us. They all have different fur patterns as we have different skin tones. But what really shocked us was that they had wings, tails, and some even had scales.

Some of our braver explorers spoke with them and they both agreed that trade would be a wonderful endeavor for their peoples. So each found a diplomat and a small team of advisors to meet in trade talks, the news spread through both peoples like wildfire. 

When they met with the Pa’Ruma diplomats they were killed. They murdered our peaceful relations that day.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS*

so what are the vandusa? were the diplomats of the pa'ruma that killed the vandusa the ones that believed the ha'centh were gods? is tehre going to be a large pvp setting between three factions (vandusa/exiles/parea) or two factions (parea/vandusa or just parea exiles) or none at all?

so many questions, but sounds like a day for rejoicing for furries everywere when the game comes out


----------



## VictusDraconis (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS*

Sounds great, although I wonder, along with Whirlaxis, what the Vandusa are. Also I'm kinda wondering the overall style of gameplay it will have, be it mostly PvP or mostly an RP environment.


----------



## Zephryos (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS*

Ok the Vandusa are... humans *dramatic music*.

Now at the meeting, both sides diplomats were all killed. Noone knows who actually killed them, so each side blames another. this sparks the main conflict. 

Grouping:  Ok, theres 3 different sides. You can team/clan with anyone from your side only.

This allows there to be a PvP between all 3 peoples.

Vandusa the humans.
Pa'Ruma who beleive that the Ha'Centh are gods.
Pa'Ruma who believe that the Ha'Centh are false gods (Exiles)

At this point I'm seeing that theres a balance between it being a PvP and a PvE game.

Keep those questions coming  , I'm hoping to attract some traffic on the game forums as well as here. I'd love input and lots of it.

Zephy
LDC


----------



## Cyberskunk (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS*

Are some members of the development team on your website who are currently listed under other duties going to double as programmers, or are you going to recruit programmers after you've got certain criteria fulfilled in the project?


----------



## xsv (Jul 26, 2006)

The story sounds great, but I don't see any developing going on whatsoever.

Do you, or does any of your team have (exceptional) C++ skills?

An MMORPG is a very very difficult thing to create. I'm not trying to be off putting, I love this idea and what you have so far, I'm just wondering what you have in the way of actual code. 

In my opinion, a MMORPG is probably one of the hardest programming projects anyone can have. I'm currently devoting most of my free time to a Star Wars Galaxies MMO Emulator written in C++, and I've never done anything so taxing.

There are a lot of things you'll need to take into consideration once you start writing the game, espically in the way of packet construction.


----------



## Zephryos (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS*

@ Cyberskunk: I need to update the website a bit, I'm gatherin up the info on the team. 

At most we got 4 people who can do C++, but only 1 is currently active (Works in Concept) and the rest are on reserve till' I call em in.

Zephy
LDC

P.S. TY for posting on the Project forums


----------



## xsv (Jul 26, 2006)

Zephryos said:
			
		

> @ Cyberskunk: I need to update the website a bit, I'm gatherin up the info on the team.
> 
> At most we got 4 people who can do C++, but only 1 is currently active (Works in Concept) and the rest are on reserve till' I call em in.
> 
> ...



Some of the things you're gonna want to look for when recruiting developers:

* That they have 1+ years experience working with C++.
* That they are able to write code that is POSIX and Windows compliant.
* That they have at least some experience in network programming. Dealing with packets, construction of packets, etc.
* Game programming experience is should be highly recommended, but not entirely required. 

If your 4 current coders meet all those requirements, and have about 2 years of C++ experience each, then you'll still need a few more developers to get the thing put together, unless these 4 people are going to be very devoted and working semi-around the clock.


----------



## Zephryos (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!  Project: ANIMAS*

.... Yeh.. I'm screwed when It coems to coders then. I'm gonan say I only got 1 now, since I don't really know if I can count on the other 3 at all.

Note: Learnin Photoshop... interesting stuff....

Zephy


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 29, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!Â Â Project: ANIMAS*

Hey, if you're looking for a concept artist or writer, I could do both jobs to a certain degree.  I'm currently in college, so I have limited time, but certainly enough to eke out some ideas and sketches here and there.
(I know, long, long after the post, but I ran across it and thought I'd at least put in a word or two)


----------



## Torvus (Nov 2, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!Â Â Project: ANIMAS*

I can help you.  Here is what I'm capable of..

3d modeling - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/274304/
C, C++, C#, and Basic programming.


----------



## nekollx (Nov 3, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!Â Â Project: ANIMAS*

you shoud look into GameMaker or DarkBasic

http://www.gamemaker.nl/
http://darkbasicpro.thegamecreators.com/

their programing language built for game design shoud help speed you along in defelopment.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 3, 2006)

If they've already got a competent C++ team they shouldn't really need the more specialized game-making tools, but whenever GameMaker is mentioned I feel obliged to mention Multimedia Fusion as an alternative.

http://www.clickteam.com


----------



## nekollx (Nov 3, 2006)

well GM and DB are bassed on a C code base. So its not so much as geting the specilized sofwar to code but t o give the coder a tool that is optimized for his project.

You dont need to licenses Source to make Half Life, you cou d startit from scratch but having a base engin to work with never hurts.


----------



## Torvus (Nov 3, 2006)

nekollx said:
			
		

> well GM and DB are bassed on a C code base. So its not so much as geting the specilized sofwar to code but t o give the coder a tool that is optimized for his project.
> 
> You dont need to licenses Source to make Half Life, you cou d startit from scratch but having a base engin to work with never hurts.



Darkbasic and Game maker are terrible languages to create an mmorpg from (I have DB and Blitz3D btw).  They were going to use Torque, but I suggested Irrlicht as it is free and portable.


----------



## Myr (Nov 3, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!Â Â Project: ANIMAS*

All you need is C++, OpenGL (WXwidgets or GLUT maybe), and a modeling/animating program like 3dsmax or Maya. 0_o It's really not too bad but designing the game as a system is where you'll hit the most bumps. I won't help, but if you really really need help you should definitely take a few courses in computer graphics at a college OR visit http://www.3dbuzz.com and get their OpenGL VTM's about 3d graphics. You can also consider Java + Jakarta + Java3D as well. Again though, you need to sit down for a long time in the planning phase and think things through. Then you should be ok. >^.=.^<


----------



## Torvus (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!Â Â Project: ANIMAS*

Good to see you around Myr.  (it is I, Howi)

I am taking a major in game programming at college.  I considered making the engine from scratch, but I chose Irrlicht to save time and effort.  Although it matters little for this team, as I have left it.  I have my reasons.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 8, 2006)

Torvus said:
			
		

> Good to see you around Myr.  (it is I, Howi)



Uh, dude, notice the date on Myr's post.  Last Friday, before the big decision on the cub-porn issue.  He's left FurAffinity since then.


----------



## Torvus (Nov 8, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Torvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?  I had no idea is was that big of an issue.  Why are people leaving?  Let me guess, the ones who left are the ones who made this a big issue and in the end didn't get their way.

I got three words for all of you...

Furry Drama Queens.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: Furry Game!Â Â Project: ANIMAS*

People are leaving mostly because they (at least supposedly) don't want to be associated with a site that allows any kind of art featuring underage characters in sexual situations.


----------

